# I'm reading library eBooks on my phone now.



## Melonhead (Jan 1, 2010)

It seems Overdrive has an app for my droid, and once I installed it, put my Adobe ID in, I could go to the library site on the phone and download a book right into the phone. No USB cables required!

Reading on my phone isn't as nice as the Kindle or Sony but it is darn convenient because I always have it with me.

This is the Overdrive Media Console for Android. They now have apps for iPhones, too.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you for that tip! 
Not only library books, but books from Manybooks, Feedbooks, Baen, any other source that has EPub. Downloaded directly to my phone or side loaded from my computer to my phone.
Wow, now between my Kindle app, Google Books app and Overdrive app, I can read all my books on my phone when I don't want to carry my Kindle. Yay.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Way cool, I downloaded it and it works on my EVO! I'm doing a significant fraction off my reading on the lKindle app fire my phone, and this will give me some more options.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

I prefer the Bluefire app over the Overdrive app. I find it to much more user friendly.


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

kay_dee said:


> I prefer the Bluefire app over the Overdrive app. I find it to much more user friendly.


Bluefire isn't available for Android, right? Hopefully soon though!!


----------

